#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Where do you want to celebrate your December holiday?

## Rammiya

The winter season of December means holidays and fun. So this December holiday where do you want to spend your time? Do you have any plans for your December holiday? Guys, Let's share your year end holiday plan with me!

----------


## Bhavya

> The winter season of December means holidays and fun. So this December holiday where do you want to spend your time? Do you have any plans for your December holiday? Guys, Let's share your year end holiday plan with me!


Your question made me remember my last year December holiday with my colleagues, Last year we went to Batticalo that means we had a beach holiday. It was full of fun and entertainment. This year I would like to go some calm place that is close to nature and green. I love to be close with nature. it sooth my aching soul.

----------

